# Ordner verstecken



## xtratz (11. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Linux Root Server.
Nun möchte ich in einigen Ordnern Dateien verstecken auf die man aber mit http:// schon zugreifen kann.

Hintergrund ist das der Ordner über FTP nicht erreichbar sein soll für den FTP User weil sich darin Source befindet den dieser nicht sehen darf.

Git es da ne Möglichkeit ausser die Punkt-Lösung.
Denn mit der Lösung .ordner ist der Ordner per http:// nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Gruss


----------



## kevkev (11. August 2005)

Hi,

DU könntest dir Ordner schon auf den FTP lassen, aber verstecken.
Du erstellst einfach einen Ordner mit " " (einem leerzeichen) und schiebst da deine dateien rein.
Mit einem normalen ftp programm kann man die nicht sehen, du kannst aber drauf zugreifen in dem ein leerzeichen direkt in die adressleiste des browsers eingibst.

Ist zwar nicht 100% sicher, aber ne möglichkeit !

gruß kevin


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. August 2005)

Verändere die Lese und Schreibrechte dem ensprechend. So kannst du bestimmten Usern den Zugriff auf die Datei gewähren und versperren. 

Gruß
Witti


----------

